# How does one create a Systema for...



## GouRonin (Oct 8, 2002)

People with different abilities? Such as someone who is blind or in a wheelchair?

I would think that if you look at 4 hallmarks:

1) Posture
2) Movement
3) Breathing
4) Relaxation

Then you might have to sacrifice one for another. Now I have been told that you should try not to, although you will and you will try to right the inbalance, would someone with a lack of one thing be able to compensate heavily with another?


----------



## Rich Parsons (Oct 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GouRonin _
> 
> *People with different abilities? Such as someone who is blind or in a wheelchair?
> 
> ...




Gou,

I do not know Systema, nor claim any insights to it. I do know FMA and the flow. The Blind students I taught, picked up the flow and the feeling of the opponents body. They were used to reading other people through their own touch. Now, given they did not 'see' the punch coming, but they usually knew your were standing in front of them. They could hear you breathing or moving on the matts. They also listen.

Good luck Gou, hopefully I have not derailed your thread.

Rich
:asian:


----------

